
Steam Linux Usage Saw a Notable Decline for June 2017 - pjmlp
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Steam-Linux-June-2017
======
qbrass
Another news article fails statistics.

Windows usage went up a bunch because a bunch of kids got out of school for
the summer. Since they're pretty much all on Windows boxes, the percentage of
Steam users who are Mac and Linux users went down even if the number of Mac
and Linux users grew.

